# Important: New domain



## Xiammes (Aug 14, 2017)

Some of you probably saw the new domain voting thread(which was deleted), but it should be known we are going through a domain change. As of this moment the mirror redirects you to narutoforums.org and the main site narutoforums.com will soon redirect to it as well. This is a temporary measure as we sort out the domain issues.

If you have any questions or concerns, you can ask in this thread, contact a staff member or just ask toby, will be updating this thread with more info as it becomes available.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 7 | Friendly 1


----------



## Bubs (Aug 14, 2017)

How are you going to decide the new domain name?


----------



## Jeroen (Aug 14, 2017)

This explains why I had to log in.
Been quite a while since I had to that.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 14, 2017)

By flipping a coin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 6 | Lewd 1


----------



## Didi (Aug 14, 2017)

Anime Kitten said:


> How are you going to decide the new domain name?



Just ask @Toby

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Felt (Aug 14, 2017)

Anime Kitten said:


> How are you going to decide the new domain name?


We'll go through a vigorous selection process, involving members input, and then Mbxx will choose whichever one he wants.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Winner 5 | Informative 2 | Lewd 2


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 14, 2017)

Wow this is happening so fast


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2017)

Didi said:


> Just ask @Toby


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 14, 2017)

I wonder if any major change will be applied to the main forum skin since I guess the domain is going to get a total different name


----------



## Ashi (Aug 14, 2017)

Kenneth said:


> By flipping a coin.




flip me instead

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 4


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2017)

Change it back

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 14, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Change it back


No

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2017)

@Mbxx

Let's discuss names.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 14, 2017)

So we movin' again?
BUT I DON'T WANNA MOVE AGAIN!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NW (Aug 14, 2017)

Exciting times we're living in.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 14, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> So we movin' again?
> BUT I DON'T WANNA MOVE AGAIN!



We just moved from .com to .org nothing major.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2017)

nothing personnel, kid

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 14, 2017)

Wow the dream ended already


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 14, 2017)

Damn I had to reset my password and shit cuz I couldn't remember it

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 14, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Damn I had to reset my password and shit cuz I couldn't remember it



I have a feeling this is gonna happen to a lot of people.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 14, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> I have a feeling this is gonna happen to a lot of people.



They better remember the e-mail the new password gets sent to aswell

and the password for that e-mail

and have a phone number handy so you can confirm when you haven't logged on that e-mail for years

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 14, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> I have a feeling this is gonna happen to a lot of people.



But yeah seriously I suggest you guys send a message to everyone to let them know about this just in case they don't know their password before switching everything over. Give them a few days notice or whatever.  
_*
Luckily *_I remembered my email otherwise I would've been fucked lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Aug 14, 2017)

When you have the same password and email for everything

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2017)

This is, and will always be, narutoforums.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Bubs (Aug 14, 2017)

Mider T said:


> This is, and will always be, narutoforums.


Until the name changes to Nakama Forums.

... oh, wait.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## geeknerd22ducks (Aug 14, 2017)

I had to login all over again.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2017)

good to know, thanks for the transparency


----------



## NO (Aug 14, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Some of you probably saw the new domain voting thread(which was deleted), but it should be known we are going through a domain change. As of this moment the mirror redirects you to narutoforums.org and the main site narutoforums.com will soon redirect to it as well. This is a temporary measure as we sort out the domain issues.
> 
> If you have any questions or concerns, you can ask in this thread, contact a staff member or just ask toby, will be updating this thread with more info as it becomes available.


Umm, sorry, but this seems pretty sketch to me. Normally Tazmo or Mbxx are involved in domain/server level changes. I'm not going to jump to conclusions, but this smells like mutiny given their absence. I want proof that the highest level admins authorized this, given the constant authority trash talking that relevant staff members in this thread pursue.

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 14, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> Umm, sorry, but this seems pretty sketch to me. Normally Tazmo or Mbxx are involved in domain/server level changes. I'm not going to jump to conclusions, but this smells like mutiny. I want proof that the highest level admins authorized this, given the constant authority trash talking that relevant staff members in this thread pursue.



Mbxx did do it considering no other admins can.


----------



## NO (Aug 14, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Mbxx did do it considering no other admins can.


I haven't seen Mbxx in months.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 14, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> I haven't seen Mbxx in months.



He just posted in the voting thread yesterday lol.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 14, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> I haven't seen Mbxx in months.



*Users Who Have Read This Thread (Total: 84)*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Didi (Aug 14, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> I haven't seen Mbxx in months.




then you missed a very funny thread yesterday


----------



## NO (Aug 14, 2017)

Well. So long as Mbxx authorized this, I'll let this slide.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## geeknerd22ducks (Aug 14, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> *Users Who Have Read This Thread (Total: 84)*



Who is @Mbxx?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 14, 2017)

geeknerd22ducks said:


> Who is @Mbxx?



Server owner, don't know if Tazmo still owns the site though, haven't heard from him in years.


----------



## NO (Aug 14, 2017)

geeknerd22ducks said:


> Who is @Mbxx?


Hitler, if you asked @Xiammes.


----------



## Atlas (Aug 14, 2017)

Back to nardoforums? Yawn.


----------



## geeknerd22ducks (Aug 14, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Server owner, don't know if Tazmo still owns the site though, haven't heard from him in years.


Cool. How did narutoforums get started?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 14, 2017)

geeknerd22ducks said:


> Cool. How did narutoforums get started?



@Reznor has a clearer picture.

I think this used to be a dragon ball fan site pre 2004, I think it was called db vortex or something. Tazmo changed it into a naruto fansite when naruto started getting big in the west. Thats the extent of what I know.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## geeknerd22ducks (Aug 14, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> @Reznor has a clearer picture.
> 
> I think this used to be a dragon ball fan site pre 2004, I think it was called db vortex or something. Tazmo changed it into a naruto fansite when naruto started getting big in the west. Thats the extent of what I know.


Thanks


----------



## John Wick (Aug 14, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Server owner, don't know if Tazmo still owns the site though, haven't heard from him in years.


Have you ever considered that Mbxx killed him and usurped the forum from him like robert the usurper?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JFF (Aug 14, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Have you ever considered that Mbxx killed him and usurped the forum from him like robert the usurper?



Well, he killed my Dog and stole my car, you know John.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 14, 2017)

Mbxx said:


> Well, he killed my Dog and stole my car, you know John.


fully justified

carry on

Also indulge me and I'll tell you how you know nothing about running a business and prove you wrong.


----------



## JFF (Aug 14, 2017)

John Wick said:


> liberal people listen to others not make decisions like what would happen if you bred the worst CEO and hitler together.



Japp -- says the guy with the avatar that shows an instant kill


----------



## John Wick (Aug 14, 2017)

Mbxx said:


> Japp -- says the guy with the avatar that shows an instant kill


I never claim to be a liberal.


----------



## JFF (Aug 14, 2017)

John Wick said:


> fully justified
> 
> carry on
> 
> Also indulge me and I'll tell you how you know nothing about running a business and prove you wrong.



My reputation proceeds me, or what ?


----------



## dream (Aug 14, 2017)

@Mbxx can I become sadmin now?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Reznor (Aug 14, 2017)

@Dream, don't beg in public, it's embarassing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 14, 2017)

Mbxx said:


> My reputation proceeds me, or what ?


tbf you've not got a good rep.


so far it's ranged from autist to retard to just incompetent to paranoid crazy.


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 14, 2017)

Dream said:


> @Mbxx can I become sadmin now?





Reznor said:


> @Dream, don't beg in public, it's embarassing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## John Wick (Aug 14, 2017)

Dream said:


> @Mbxx can I become sadmin now?


Mbxx strikes me as the kind of guy that yo need leverage over 

so personally I would go and kidnap his family in order to get what you want.

or leak where he lives to Sundar Pichai and let googles hit squad take him out, allowing you to assume his account and rule like loki did in place of Odin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dream (Aug 14, 2017)

Reznor said:


> @Dream, don't beg in public, it's embarassing.



Good thing that I have no shame.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## JFF (Aug 14, 2017)

John Wick said:


> tbf you've not got a good rep.
> 
> 
> so far it's ranged from autist to retard to just incompetent to paranoid crazy.



You got me -- through the retard part .. I tend to joke around


----------



## John Wick (Aug 14, 2017)

Mbxx said:


> You got me -- through the retard part .. I tend to joke around


I advise people to play to their strengths, stick to coding.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 14, 2017)

Wow y'all being really rude to daddy


----------



## John Wick (Aug 14, 2017)

Kenneth said:


> Wow y'all being really rude to daddy


I'd never be rude to you papa


----------



## Babby (Aug 14, 2017)

:sixfigures:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 14, 2017)

Babby said:


> :sixfigures:


k


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 14, 2017)

man daddy you're savage fam


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2017)

yes i too once read nietzsche and thought i knew everything about the universe


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 14, 2017)

WAIT 

WE ARE NOTHING MORE THAN DUST IN THE WIND TRYING TO WEAR CROWNS

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 14, 2017)

Man this seems

I mean I enjoy drama but this is gratuitous at this point


----------



## Santí (Aug 14, 2017)

John Wick said:


> I think you overestimate yourself
> 
> I mean even I'm not arrogant enough to think I'm always right



You sure do cut it close, though.





​


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2017)

Mbxx I have a proposition for tazmo

I'd like to purchase the domain from him. Pm me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 14, 2017)

Santi said:


> You sure do cut it close, though.


Careful with that fucking edge mate you might cut yourself


----------



## John Wick (Aug 14, 2017)

God said:


> Mbxx I have a proposition for tazmo
> 
> I'd like to purchase the domain from him. Pm me.


I'm not lending you a penny, you already scammed enough old ladies out of enough money to buy this place.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Server owner, don't know if Tazmo still owns the site though, haven't heard from him in years.


Tazmo died in a car accident back in 2015.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 14, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Tazmo died in a car accident back in 2015.



RIP


Do you think Mbxx was like this when he found out?


----------



## Ashi (Aug 14, 2017)

Santi said:


> You sure do cut it close, though.



Tell'em


----------



## Kishido (Aug 14, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> @Reznor has a clearer picture.
> 
> I think this used to be a dragon ball fan site pre 2004, I think it was called db vortex or something. Tazmo changed it into a naruto fansite when naruto started getting big in the west. Thats the extent of what I know.



And now we should get back to DB

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 14, 2017)

Kishido said:


> And now we should get back to DB


My username on that website was "Dark Prince" which of course is in reference to my current username. The name Dbvortex died. It should stay dead.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 14, 2017)

Vegeta said:


> My username on that website was "Dark Prince" which of course is in reference to my current username. The name Dbvortex died. It should stay dead.



I never said it should be dbvortex but I asked what your name was


----------



## El Hit (Aug 14, 2017)

Vegeta said:


> My username on that website was "Dark Prince" which of course is in reference to my current username. The name Dbvortex died. It should stay dead.


Veghitto forums :3


----------



## Kishido (Aug 14, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Tazmo died in a car accident back in 2015.



WTF? Never heard anything about it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 15, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Tazmo died in a car accident back in 2015.



Sorry to hear that.

On a side note, always good to see the ole OG Banana.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 15, 2017)

F A N 
O
R
O


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 15, 2017)

Kenneth said:


> Wow y'all being really rude to daddy





Kenneth said:


> man daddy you're savage fam


DELETE THIS 

YOU'VE GONE TOO FAR

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Reznor (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm surprised fan-1 wasn't taken already


----------



## Ashi (Aug 15, 2017)

afgpride said:


> DELETE THIS
> 
> YOU'VE GONE TOO FAR



HE CAN ONLY GO EVEN


FURTHER BEYOND!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 15, 2017)

Kenneth said:


> Man this seems
> 
> I mean I enjoy drama but this is gratuitous at this point


yeah the memes aren't even fun anymore when people rag on him just because everyone else is doing it

his power level is the strongest buttons wise yet he's taking straight up insults without so much as a flinch, more than can be said for much of the staff (no offense to whom this may concern)

i mean, the domainpocalypse aside of course


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

I wrote a message about this when I couldn't log in but seems the password reset function may be screwed up, at least when one requests a reset from the pop up window at the top. I only got it after going to the separate password screen and requesting it for the third time.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 15, 2017)

I ask once again... Is Tazmo really dead?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Felt (Aug 15, 2017)

Kishido said:


> I ask once again... Is Tazmo really dead?


No.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 15, 2017)

So we dont need the faster mirror thing anymore?


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 15, 2017)

Felt said:


> No.


You're fierce denial doesn't deny the truth.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 15, 2017)

Felt said:


> No.


 
Glad to hear. Thanks...

PS
give us new themes and one DB related


----------



## John Wick (Aug 15, 2017)

Lapis Ravioli said:


> Tell'em


why are you hyping, don't go crying to trinity now because I'm bullying you


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 15, 2017)

So I guess if this forum will always stay as narutoforums there's no chance another anime or mango will prevail


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 15, 2017)

I hope we can get a general anime type name. So we can transcend one series.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 15, 2017)

Well in case Mbxx will ever reconsider these are my 2 new suggestions for a new domain:

talesofforums.com/org
dragonquestforums.com/org

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 15, 2017)

animeplusforums

Oh wait...

@Lady Gaga


----------



## Viole (Aug 15, 2017)

Weebforums
Weebcentral
Nerdsforum - still nf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Babby (Aug 15, 2017)

Why not Borutoforums?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Disagree 2


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 15, 2017)

Babby said:


> Why not Borutoforums?


Cause that shit is garbage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilykat (Aug 15, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> I have a feeling this is gonna happen to a lot of people.



Fortunately not me.  I only remember email password but that is enough for recovery option if my index card box got destroyed.  You see, I write down the web site, user ID, password, secret question if any, and recovery email address on 3x5 card and store it in the box, sorted by web site address.  Since it's on physical paper, it can't be stolen via hacking, they would have to know where I live, break in my house, and find where I normally keep my index box hidden.  A lot of effort if someone wanted to steal my NF account.


----------



## Babby (Aug 15, 2017)

Vegeta said:


> Cause that shit is garbage.



You've got one large stick up your arse, don't you?


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 15, 2017)

Babby said:


> You've got one large stick up your arse, don't you?


You have no idea. But it is garbage. It is a continuation to a story that hit a logical conclusion.


----------



## Babby (Aug 15, 2017)

Vegeta said:


> You have no idea. But it is garbage. It is a continuation to a story that hit a logical conclusion.



I would love to continue playing the 'Boruto is awesome' game, but I hate it too much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viole (Aug 15, 2017)

Babby said:


> Why not Borutoforums?


You mean BurritoForums


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 15, 2017)

BordoForums would waste the low activity even more imo

Even Fairy Tail Forums would be legit better


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 15, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> BordoForums would waste the low activity even more imo
> 
> Even *Fairy Tail Forums would be legit better*


NO, never. Naruto was an average manga, Fairy Tail is below bad. It is softcore hentai with less plot.


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm the kind of guy who hates FT but loves Dragonball

Anyway if I put an anime or manga below FT I don't really like it or consider it

Imo Naruto >>> Boruto in every aspect


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 15, 2017)

BeyondAnime.com sounds good.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 15, 2017)

Mbxx said he would like something short (around six characters) and that would not have to compete with any similar more popular domain.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 15, 2017)

ThePit.com (?)


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

ane said:


> Mbxx said he would like something short (around six characters) and that would not have to compete with any similar more popular domain.


Mbxx.com 

_Hovertext_: Where opinions are irrelevant and the holy overlord is law

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 15, 2017)

ane said:


> Mbxx said he would like something short (around six characters) and that would not have to compete with any similar more popular domain.


AniMax.org

Thinks that's a TV channel or something tho.

What about AniMin?


----------



## Iwanko (Aug 15, 2017)

Why not dotcom.com ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 15, 2017)

Iwanko said:


> Why not dotcom.com ?


Kim Dotcom will come up too much. lol.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 15, 2017)

Mangaa.com

Mangos.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 15, 2017)

Mango.net is available

(Source)


----------



## John Wick (Aug 15, 2017)

Weebo.net is available 

(Source)


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 15, 2017)

Weebs.com
Weeboos.com


----------



## John Wick (Aug 15, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> Weebs.com
> Weeboos.com


how original I wonder who came up with that.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 15, 2017)

John Wick said:


> how original I wonder who came up with that.


Mbxx did, who else would have an opinion worth posting in this thread?


----------



## John Wick (Aug 15, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Mbxx did, who else would have an opinion worth posting in this thread?


Mbxx doesn't have a valid opinion that isn't stupid the guy has shown to be as useful as a chocolate teapot filled with scorpions.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 15, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> Umm, sorry, but this seems pretty sketch to me. Normally Tazmo or Mbxx are involved in domain/server level changes. I'm not going to jump to conclusions, but this smells like mutiny given their absence. I want proof that the highest level admins authorized this, given the constant authority trash talking that relevant staff members in this thread pursue.





Xiammes said:


> Server owner, don't know if Tazmo still owns the site though, haven't heard from him in years.





Mider T said:


> Tazmo died in a car accident back in 2015.





Amatérasu’s Son said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> On a side note, always good to see the ole OG Banana.





Kishido said:


> I ask once again... Is Tazmo really dead?



Tazmo is still the nominal owner of Narutoforums, but for reasons that haven't been disclosed to us section mods he choses not to actively participate in the community he created anymore. He hasn't logged in since April last year.

Yet Mbxx confirmed having talked to him one or two days ago, so we know he's not dead, and that Mbxx has some means of communicating with him. I think it might involve hallucinogenic drugs and human sacrifice.

So in practice Mbxx is the highest-ranking active staff member while we wait for Tazmo to come back, if he ever does. Like how the Pope leads the Christians while they wait for Jesus to come back.

Mbxx is however mostly concerned with the technical aspects of running the forum. Like domain changes and such. So the day-to-day leadership of the "community" is done by Reznor.

Basically:

Reznor = Madara
Mbxx = Zetsu
Tazmo = Kaguya

Reactions: Informative 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kishido (Aug 15, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Basically:
> 
> Reznor = Grand Priest
> Mbxx = Zeno guard
> Tazmo = Zeno



Fixed it for ya

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## John Wick (Aug 15, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Tazmo is still the nominal owner of Narutoforums, but for reasons that haven't been disclosed to us section mods he choses not to actively participate in the community he created anymore. He hasn't logged in since April last year.
> 
> Yet Mbxx confirmed having talked to him one or two days ago, so we know he's not dead, and that Mbxx has some means of communicating with him. I think it might involve hallucinogenic drugs and human sacrifice.
> 
> ...


Did you actually see proof of this or is this just him bullshitting. 

also how do none of you have tazmo on FB or his mobile number. 

hell why don't you just roll up on where mbxx lives and dangle him by his ankles till he talks.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 15, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Did you actually see proof of this or is this just him bullshitting.
> 
> also how do none of you have tazmo on FB or his mobile number.
> 
> hell why don't you just roll up on where mbxx lives and dangle him by his ankles till he talks.



My gut feeling is that Tazmo is (nowadays) a very private guy who doesn't like to be disturbed. I don't know if he maybe suffered some kind of breakdown after Viz went after him for copyright infringement back in 2011.

By the time I got modded he was already a mythical figure high up in the clouds. It's possible that the first generation of Ancient Mods who joined in 2004 might have his RL contact info, since reasonably he must have talked to them when they were setting up the forum. But if they know how to reach him they haven't shared that info with us in the younger generation.

Probably respecting Tazmo's wishes to be left alone except for extraordinary circumstances.


----------



## Eros (Aug 15, 2017)

lolilovers.org


----------



## Viole (Aug 15, 2017)

Cucks.com


----------



## Kishido (Aug 15, 2017)

FreezaArmy.com


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 15, 2017)

We are not waiting for him to come back.

We are praying he never does.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Aug 15, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Tazmo is still the nominal owner of Narutoforums, but for reasons that haven't been disclosed to us section mods he choses not to actively participate in the community he created anymore. He hasn't logged in since April last year.
> 
> Yet Mbxx confirmed having talked to him one or two days ago, so we know he's not dead, and that Mbxx has some means of communicating with him. I think it might involve hallucinogenic drugs and human sacrifice.
> 
> ...



Well that's good to know, thanks.


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 15, 2017)

Lady Gaga said:


> lolilovers.org


lollipoplovers.us


----------



## Eros (Aug 15, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> lollipoplovers.us


That's totally unrelated.


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 15, 2017)

Lady Gaga said:


> That's totally unrelated.


Well after WCI arc happened in One Piece there's that one character known as Perospero who managed to bewitch people's minds with his sweets/candies. Not to mention almost all Big Mom Pirates are more or less a bunch of plumcakes


----------



## Bubs (Aug 15, 2017)

If Mbxx is deciding how long the name is, what choices to exclude in his poll, etc, why isn't he just picking the name himself?


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 15, 2017)

Anime Kitten said:


> If Mbxx is deciding how long the name is, what choices to exclude in his poll, etc, why isn't he just picking the name himself?



Same reason China holds "elections", which the Communist Party then always win.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 15, 2017)

Babby said:


> I would love to continue playing the 'Boruto is awesome' game, but I hate it too much.



It's infinitely more tolerable than DragonBall Super though.

Sit through 60 episodes of that shit and you'll enjoy Boruto afterwards.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Undertaker (Aug 15, 2017)

nf.com


----------



## baconbits (Aug 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So we dont need the faster mirror thing anymore?



The .org is still a faster mirror.  As it is now it is faster than the old faster mirror.


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 15, 2017)

> Short
> 6 characters

*nakama.com *

IT'S DESTINY!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Tazmo is still the nominal owner of Narutoforums, but for reasons that haven't been disclosed to us section mods he choses not to actively participate in the community he created anymore. He hasn't logged in since April last year.
> 
> Yet Mbxx confirmed having talked to him one or two days ago, so we know he's not dead, and that Mbxx has some means of communicating with him. I think it might involve hallucinogenic drugs and human sacrifice.
> 
> ...


Mbxx actually PM'd me right after I posted that.  I dunno what was funnier, how quickly a guy who never answers forum issues responded or the fact that he confirmed Tazmo was alive.  Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 15, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Tazmo is still the nominal owner of Narutoforums, but for reasons that haven't been disclosed to us section mods he choses not to actively participate in the community he created anymore. He hasn't logged in since April last year.
> 
> Yet Mbxx confirmed having talked to him one or two days ago, so we know he's not dead, and that Mbxx has some means of communicating with him. I think it might involve hallucinogenic drugs and human sacrifice.
> 
> ...


Tazmo was pretty funny too when he last visited
Like he just started posting in a chatterbox thread and cracking jokes

I miss him
He was the real daddy


----------



## JFF (Aug 15, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> > Short
> > 6 characters
> 
> *nakama.com *
> ...



thats taken


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2017)

there is nani to be sore


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 15, 2017)

Mbxx said:


> thats taken



Buy it off them. Give them an offer they can't refuse.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 15, 2017)

Kenneth said:


> Tazmo was pretty funny too when he last visited
> Like he just started posting in a chatterbox thread and cracking jokes
> 
> I miss him
> He was the real daddy



As I recall his last message to the mods, in April, was a cryptic gif of Chouji (his fav. character) teleporting in and then vanishing again.

Pure troll post. At that point we hadn't heard from him in like 10 months, so he must have known we were expecting some kind of explanation. Instead he just gave us the graphic equivalent of "now you see me - now you don't "

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2017)

also is 6 characters really the hard limit 

'FanForo' was 7 u ningen


----------



## JFF (Aug 15, 2017)

Well, its not fixed on 6. But that does not mean 12


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 15, 2017)

Any reason behind that?


----------



## Indra (Aug 15, 2017)

narutoxnxx.com plz


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 15, 2017)

mangabyte.org


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2017)

Mbxx said:


> Well, its not fixed on 6. But that does not mean 12



i mean i dont know fuck all about SEO or anything but i imagine its because smaller names are more likely to be optimized or found first or whatever, yea? 

but i also really think the 'NF' brand/initials should be kept intact  

but itll be really hard without 'forums' being in the name to have anything short (since forums alone is a 6 letter name)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2017)

holy shit im a genius

nforums.com



if anyone asks what N stands for

its nakama

and we can make a banner for it as such

'N stands for Nakama' 

and then show all the gay ass protagonists of the main shonen series stroking each others dick and spitting in each others mouths

alright lets do it

good talk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 4


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2017)

by the way ill take adviser status as a reward for my contributions to this forum

thx bud


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 15, 2017)

Wad can you be my dad

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2017)

Kenneth said:


> Wad can you be my dad



yea


----------



## Ashi (Aug 15, 2017)

Sasuga Waddles


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 15, 2017)

WAD Prime said:


> yea




this contract is sealed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 15, 2017)

Kenneth said:


> this contract is sealed


----------



## NO (Aug 15, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Tazmo is still the nominal owner of Narutoforums, but for reasons that haven't been disclosed to us section mods he choses not to actively participate in the community he created anymore. He hasn't logged in since April last year.
> 
> Yet Mbxx confirmed having talked to him one or two days ago, so we know he's not dead, and that Mbxx has some means of communicating with him. I think it might involve hallucinogenic drugs and human sacrifice.
> 
> ...


Did Tazmo stop paying for the original domain?


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 15, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> Did Tazmo stop paying for the original domain?



Not yet.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 15, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> So we movin' again?
> BUT I DON'T WANNA MOVE AGAIN!



This sounds like the Café convo melodrama.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 15, 2017)

A change is never bad if its results are worth it


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 15, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> A change is never bad if its results are worth it


Wow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Aug 15, 2017)

Mbxx said:


> Well, he killed my Dog and stole my car, you know John.



Did the domain thread kill your dog and steal your car, too?


----------



## John Wick (Aug 15, 2017)

Magilou said:


> Did the domain thread kill your dog and steal your car, too?


No that just made him look incompetent. 

can't have confirmation of what we all know to be true.


----------



## Ashi (Aug 15, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> A change is never bad if its results are worth it



Glorious Insight

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pompey magnus (Aug 15, 2017)

Alright, my two cents. I really don;t see the point of changing the domain name. Narutoforums is already a brand name as far forums are concerned so the benefits of changing the domain to something else seem lost on me. Most people posting here are offering Joke suggestions and trolling anyways.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 16, 2017)

Pompey magnus said:


> Alright, my two cents. I really don;t see the point of changing the domain name. Narutoforums is already a brand name as far forums are concerned so the benefits of changing the domain to something else seem lost on me. Most people posting here are offering Joke suggestions and trolling anyways.



The rationale is that the main Naruto franchise is over, and not a lot of people seem to care for Boruto. 

So we might over time become as anachronistic as the Space Jam site (Link removed).


----------



## Atlas (Aug 16, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> The rationale is that the main Naruto franchise is over, and not a lot of people seem to care for Boruto.
> 
> So we might over time become as anachronistic as the Space Jam site (Link removed).



"might"


----------



## Pompey magnus (Aug 16, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> The rationale is that the main Naruto franchise is over, and not a lot of people seem to care for Boruto.
> 
> So we might over time become as anachronistic as the Space Jam site (Link removed).


I'm
Aware that the main naruto
Franchise is over, but surely Naruto as a topic still generates and would continue to generate a lot of discussion. However if the owners insist on changing the forum name, they can. Change it to something that would generate the most discussion for the foreseeable future. Example dragon ball super. My personal preference would be to change it to something neutral sounding though. Take the millennium forums as an example.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 16, 2017)

Pompey magnus said:


> I'm
> Aware that the main naruto
> Franchise is over, but surely Naruto as a topic still generates and would continue to generate a lot of discussion. However if the owners insist on changing the forum name, they can. Change it to something that would generate the most discussion for the foreseeable future. Example dragon ball super. My personal preference would be to change it to something neutral sounding though. Take the millennium forums as an example.



That's the idea. We don't want to be tied down to a specific franchise, or we have to do this whole song-and-dance again every time a franchise ends.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 16, 2017)

telling u man

NForums

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 16, 2017)

Kenneth said:


> this contract is sealed


I finally know which episode of rick and morty your avatar comes from


----------



## Kishido (Aug 16, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> That's the idea. We don't want to be tied down to a specific franchise, or we have to do this whole song-and-dance again every time a franchise ends.



DragonBall never ends... and even survived as franchise after being in hiatus for over a decade

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Divell (Aug 16, 2017)

This explains a lot...


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 16, 2017)

I wonder how One Piece will play out after its end. I hope it won't lose his fans soon enough and that new movies might come out eventually since I don't think a new series would be started


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 16, 2017)

Will moving to a new domain mean that the staff will stop censoring any words?


----------



## JoJo (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm all in on designatedshittingforum.com


----------



## Yak (Aug 17, 2017)

Alright, here's the plan

Step 1: Rename domain to mbxxforums.com
Step 2: leave the trashheap for good
Step 3: Make new forum with actual good name
Step 4: Migrate entire former population there
Step 5: Huehuehue
Step 6: ???
Step 7: Suck it, mbxx

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Ashi (Aug 17, 2017)

Yak said:


> Alright, here's the plan
> 
> Step 1: Rename domain to mbxxforums.com
> Step 2: leave the trashheap for good
> ...



This is the only viable solution.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 17, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Will moving to a new domain mean that the staff will stop censoring any words?



No.

You're still not allowed to say [censored], [censored] or [censored].

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 17, 2017)

Yak said:


> Alright, here's the plan
> 
> Step 1: Rename domain to mbxxforums.com
> Step 2: leave the trashheap for good
> ...


he'd still find a way to fuck that up


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 17, 2017)

It's ironic how step 4 looks like the easiest to achieve


----------



## John Wick (Aug 17, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> It's ironic how step 4 looks like the easiest to achieve


A website can be done by literally anyone how can you be this dumb.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 17, 2017)

John Wick said:


> A website can be done by literally anyone how can you be this dumb.


Hm? Why would Mbxx make a new forum doe


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> No.
> 
> You're still not allowed to say [censored], [censored] or [censored].



[china intensifies]


----------



## John Wick (Aug 17, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> Hm? Why would Mbxx make a new forum doe


Bruh

the idea was we make another forum without mbxx how is your reading comprehension this bad.


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 17, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Bruh
> 
> the idea was we make another forum without mbxx how is your reading comprehension this bad.


That would be futile unless we want to lose all the content in here which I wouldn't really mind personally


----------



## Yak (Aug 17, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> That would be futile unless we want to lose all the content in here which I wouldn't really mind personally



So by that logic it isn't futile and you contradicted yourself in your own post

amazing


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 17, 2017)

Yak said:


> So by that logic it isn't futile and you contradicted yourself in your own post
> 
> amazing


Mbxx should be the only staff member capable of transfering data, change domain ext. so making a new forum would mean pretty much losing everything in here: (members, threads, posts...) as he won't change anything unfortunately......

I don't get your points guys


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 17, 2017)

appalled at this exchange and how everytime they say "sans mbxx" you say "but mbxx"

there is no mbxx in this theroetical equation?????


----------



## John Wick (Aug 17, 2017)

Trinity said:


> appalled at this exchange and how everytime they say "sans mbxx" you say "but mbxx"
> 
> there is no mbxx in this theroetical equation?????


I don't think he understands theoretical quantum forumics.

He keeps creating a MBXX because in his mind this new dimension has to be made up of the same subforumic elements without actually comprehending that the MBXX element doesn't exist in an anti MBXX universe.


Finalbeta said:


> Mbxx should be the only staff member capable of transfering data, change domain ext. so making a new forum would mean pretty much losing everything in here: (members, threads, posts...) as he won't change anything unfortunately......
> 
> I don't get your points guys



Start a new fucking forum without MBXX but with the same people what is there not to get here, jesus christ.


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 17, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Start a new fucking forum without MBXX but with the same people what is there not to get here, jesus christ.



Mbxx would never let us copy the NF data though, that was my point

We would lose every member (except for who joins) and post and any other vital data, I wouldn't mind honestly but I don't know what people will think about that.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 17, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> Mbxx would never let us copy the NF data though, that was my point
> 
> We would lose every member (except for who joins) and post and any other vital data, I wouldn't mind honestly but I don't know what people will think about that.


I'm actually done, I feel brain cells dying while speaking to you.


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 17, 2017)

Mbxx is like that final boss every videogamer will encounter sooner or later, that not only looks impossible to beat, but really is


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 17, 2017)

he's not gonna mod u fam

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bubs (Aug 17, 2017)

John Wick said:


> I'm actually done, I feel brain cells dying while speaking to you.


I think he's saying that it would be impossible to bring every last member (active or not) over to a new forum, without a data transfer. And that data transfer can only be done by Mbxx.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 17, 2017)

Anime Kitten said:


> I think he's saying that it would be impossible to bring every last member (active or not) over to a new forum, without a data transfer. And that data transfer can only be done by Mbxx.


No fucking shit 

you'd have to be a moron to even think that's possible.


----------



## Bubs (Aug 17, 2017)

John Wick said:


> you'd have to be a moron to even think that's possible.





John Wick said:


> Start a new fucking forum *without MBXX but with the same people* what is there not to get here, jesus christ.


Your words speak for themselves. I think you just called yourself a moron...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 17, 2017)

Maybe he just means opening a new forum and make the current active members join it, while leaving NF forever.

That basically would mean lose some of the current few active members, but potentially gain new members by making "NF" great again starting by a new cool domain as first step


----------



## Yak (Aug 17, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> Mbxx should be the only staff member capable of transfering data, change domain ext. so making a new forum would mean pretty much losing everything in here: (members, threads, posts...) as he won't change anything unfortunately......
> 
> I don't get your points guys



First off, you are getting totally hung up on a shitpost of mine but whatevs, I'll indulge you


I never said anything about data transfer. I said making a new forum. Anyone can buy webspace and host a new forum. Losing all the content you have on NF here? Sure. I'd gladly lose everything for a fresh start, because that's what it would be. The rest? I was being super ironic there because I know how massively unlikely it is that the entire current NF population would just volunteer to migrate over to a new place on their own accord, it's just not happening. But in theory that would be all it would take for a restart and mbxx couldn't do shit about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 17, 2017)

Yak said:


> First off, you are getting totally hung up on a shitpost of mine but whatevs, I'll indulge you
> 
> 
> I never said anything about data transfer. I said making a new forum. Anyone can buy webspace and host a new forum. Losing all the content you have on NF here? Sure. I'd gladly lose everything for a fresh start, because that's what it would be. The rest? I was being super ironic there because I know how massively unlikely it is that the entire current NF population would just volunteer to migrate over to a new place on their own accord, it's just not happening. But in theory that would be all it would take for a restart and mbxx couldn't do shit about it.


It's actually doable that way, because many people would enjoy a refresh. Sure, out of the hundreds of the current active members, only an amount would join, but it would be more than enough. There are forums with about 50% of current NF internet traffic that were started with just 5 members......

I just thought you also meant transfering NF data too, which wouldn't be possible and hence looked weird to me, but it was my fault


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 17, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> No.
> 
> You're still not allowed to say [censored], [censored] or [censored].



If not moving to a new domain, what will make the staff change their minds on that subject?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 17, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If not moving to a new domain, what will make the staff change their minds on that subject?



Well, a PayPal bribe would be nice. 

I can change my mind for $100. Not guaranteeing the other staff will, though. You might have to bribe them all individually.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 17, 2017)

Staff it's not the staff.. it's one person and that's Mbxx.


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 17, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Well, a PayPal bribe would be nice.
> 
> I can change my mind for $100. Not guaranteeing the other staff will, though. You might have to bribe them all individually.


I have spent hundreds if not thousands of euros on stupid MMORPGs in the past years. I would have likely used them more properly if it was today. Even using them on forums would have been much better, but I have never run an internet site unfortunately , even though one can still help out someone else


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 17, 2017)

Anymore off topic posts will be deleted so please stay on topic. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## JFF (Aug 17, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> No.
> 
> You're still not allowed to say [censored], [censored] or [censored].



LOL -- sure you did not wrote the word "censored"  Looks like it.

And maybe the discussion is a little off the point. The staff sees the results and I think it was a good first step before re-branding.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 18, 2017)

TELL EM DDJ


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 18, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not like singling out specific people, having been bullied when I was younger; if I dislike a person or a person's behavior, I try to be as non-confrontational as possible and call them out without actually referring to them by name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you want to say these words so much that you'd pay for it?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 18, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Why do you want to say these words so much that you'd pay for it?



First, I wish to have an intelligent and rational discussion of incest, but needing to use HTML tags to even say the word will make doing so far too annoying to be feasible; second, this is a matter of principal and morality; I value freedom of speech more than nearly anything else in the world, and I will employ any methods that I feel are necessary to retain that right. If the staff here can get away with censoring one word, there is nothing to stop them from censoring more words and oppressing the users here.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 18, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> First, I wish to have an intelligent and rational discussion of incest, but needing to use HTML tags to even say the word will make doing so far too annoying to be feasible; second, this is a matter of principal and morality; I value freedom of speech more than nearly anything else in the world, and I will employ any methods that I feel are necessary to retain that right. If the staff here can get away with censoring one word, there is nothing to stop them from censoring more words and oppressing the users here.



Morally I'd say i*c*st is ok as long as it's consensual. Especially if the parties are of somewhat similar age, reducing the probability of (mental or physical) coercion.

But unfortunately for you most countries keep it illegal because the children of i*c*st often have genetic defects, and because the term is heavily associated with father-on-daughter rape.

But that just means that if you want to consensually have sex with your brother/sister you need to both keep it a secret. It's not that hard. But do use protection.

Need more discussion than that?


----------



## Yak (Aug 18, 2017)

Mbxx said:


> LOL -- sure you did not wrote the word "censored"  Looks like it.



Look at this genius

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 18, 2017)

Yak said:


> Look at this genius


truly a nobel laureate


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 18, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not like singling out specific people, having been bullied when I was younger; if I dislike a person or a person's behavior, I try to be as non-confrontational as possible and call them out without actually referring to them by name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think what you want but the rest of the staff had nothing to do with it. Also this thread isn't about words being censored it's about the new domain so keep the convo about the topic. If you wanna discuss censorship then pm Mbxx cause he is the only one who can change it.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2017)

I also support running away entirely away from the Naruto concept and any name that reflects a specific series. It's mind boggling how much this place fell apart after the manga ended. Great to read here that this is the plan.

I wonder if we can use data from popular searches (google trends maybe?) to figure out a name that will  make the forum highly visible.

Maybe we can think of a snappy but general name (something that says manga and anime) that will put the forum in a lot of people's web searches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 18, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Need more discussion than that?



That was very nice, but I do wish for further discussion than that; as I already said, I wish to be able to use the word in casual conversation without needing to use HTML tags to say it, and I also wish to sue the word in the title of a thread, which I cannot do if it is censored.

I notice that @Mbxx did not explain _how_ using that word or other words would damage this website's ad revenue, so I wonder if his decision was entirely arbitrary and done out of pure spite.



Aphrodite said:


> Think what you want but the rest of the staff had nothing to do with it. Also this thread isn't about words being censored it's about the new domain so keep the convo about the topic. If you wanna discuss censorship then pm Mbxx cause he is the only one who can change it.



What about @Tazmo? Can he overrule @Mbxx on this matter?

As for the main subject of this thread, I like the forum's name as it is, mainly because I am not fond of change. I do agree that it would be nice to have a name that is not limited to a single series, but this forum has been called Naruto Forums for as long as I have been a member of it, so that name is now comfortable and familiar to me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 18, 2017)

On the topic financial gain, placing better on google isn't exactly a financial 1 to 1. Placing better on google search rankings means that we pop up earlier when people search for content that we cover. Basically it attracts more traffic to site passively, which means a higher influx of new people. What causes the slow death of a forum is its inability to draw and retain new members, as many people that slowly leave the site you want twice that many people to become a regular if you want growth.

Other sites don't have problems with censorship because they are simple too huge to give a darn about google rankings as they will always place well. I'm not saying I agree or not with the censorship, but this isn't something thats just going to put more money in his pocket. However there are other ways we can advertise and do better on google rankings.


----------



## Viole (Aug 18, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> On the topic financial gain, placing better on google isn't exactly a financial 1 to 1. Placing better on google search rankings means that we pop up earlier when people search for content that we cover. Basically it attracts more traffic to site passively, which means a higher influx of new people. What causes the slow death of a forum is its inability to draw and retain new members, as many people that slowly leave the site you want twice that many people to become a regular if you want growth.
> 
> Other sites don't have problems with censorship because they are simple too huge to give a darn about google rankings as they will always place well. I'm not saying I agree or not with the censorship, but this isn't something thats just going to put more money in his pocket. However there are other ways we can advertise and do better on google rankings.


NF is like top 3 XF forums on web

and like one of biggest anime boards in existence


not sure what you mean by you are not huge af lol

NF gets more posts in a day then many forums get in a week or month.
along with user registration statistics


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 18, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> NF is like top 3 XF forums on web
> 
> and like one of biggest anime boards in existence
> 
> ...



Of course we are huge, but we are far down from our prime. Still being as huge as we are, it doesn't mean we rank well or can't rank better in google.

When I google "forums" we don't even pop up in the first 5 pages of google, almost no one looks beyond page 2 anyways. The same applies to "anime forums" and "naruto", the only ones where we rank well at all is "naruto forums" and "outskirts battledome".

I'm not a doom and gloom guy, just we could be doing better.


----------



## Viole (Aug 18, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Of course we are huge, but we are far down from our prime. Still being as huge as we are, it doesn't mean we rank well or can't rank better in google.
> 
> When I google "forums" we don't even pop up in the first 5 pages of google, almost no one looks beyond page 2 anyways. The same applies to "anime forums" and "naruto", the only ones where we rank well at all is "naruto forums" and "outskirts battledome".
> 
> I'm not a doom and gloom guy, just we could be doing better.


and the thing is when you "create" own identity or brand like you guys plan to. It will get worse
because
1) Ur brand has 0 value at start
2) New people wont even know about you guys anyway cuz who tf will search Nakoto or shit like that in all honesty while looking for forums? No one
3) U potentially lose all current brand value of NF  
4) U also potentially lose more members then you expect to gain via brand


at 10+ years forum changing its name is a massive hit , You are already a established brand so a name change will make it harder not to mention it would make nearly all links dead from old forums dead and will need massive headache to link them here which means further loss of data and brand.


----------



## Viole (Aug 18, 2017)

I really dont get the viewpoint behind we need to rename.


With a rename you are as good as a new forum starting up as people wont simply know IT EXISTS outside those who already use the site
and people who know of NF existence will be like, fuck is this thing when then return or check it out.

yes general is nice thing to be but also a failure to be.

Keep the name and restructure forum in a way you appear general - Naruto forums not just about naruto, add in header  Re organise sections so naruto doensnt take full page at top and you got ur fix.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 18, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> and the thing is when you "create" own identity or brand like you guys plan to. It will get worse
> because
> 1) Ur brand has 0 value at start
> 2) New people wont even know about you guys anyway cuz who tf will search Nakoto or shit like that in all honesty while looking for forums? No one
> ...



Naruto as a brand isn't nearly as strong as it used to be, right now our Dragon Ball section has more activity then the entire Naruto Avenue combined. Its going to take a ton of work, but I think we can sustain a rebranding and be better off for it, we simple can't rest on our laurels.


----------



## Viole (Aug 18, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Naruto as a brand isn't nearly as strong as it used to be, right now our Dragon Ball section has more activity then the entire Naruto Avenue combined. Its going to take a ton of work, but I think we can sustain a rebranding and be better off for it, we simple can't rest on our laurels.


except u arent creating a DragonBall brand , you are trying to make own self fueled brand based on MBXX posts which will have literally 0 starting brand value

I can understand idea behind naruto --> DB/OP/other popular stuff

but naruto ----> Nakoto?
Lol wtf.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 18, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What about @Tazmo? Can he overrule @Mbxx on this matte?



I suppose, since he's the nearest to a god we have on NF.

But he hasn't logged in for over a year, so I wouldn't expect a quick response if you PM him...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 18, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> I suppose, since he's the nearest to a god we have on NF.
> 
> But he hasn't logged in for over a year, so I wouldn't expect a quick response if you PM him...



This is not fair; why is it that every path that I pursue proves to be futile?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 18, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That was very nice, but I do wish for further discussion than that; as I already said, I wish to be able to use the word in casual conversation without needing to use HTML tags to say it, and I also wish to sue the word in the title of a thread, which I cannot do if it is censored.
> 
> I notice that @Mbxx did not explain _how_ using that word or other words would damage this website's ad revenue, so I wonder if his decision was entirely arbitrary and done out of pure spite.
> 
> ...



Considering Tazmo hasn't been around for years now I would say no.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 18, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Naruto as a brand isn't nearly as strong as it used to be, right now our Dragon Ball section has more activity then the entire Naruto Avenue combined. Its going to take a ton of work, but I think we can sustain a rebranding and be better off for it, we simple can't rest on our laurels.


Yeah but given who the decision ultimately rests with mbxx, so it's not going to be imaginative, quirky or catchy


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 18, 2017)

Dragonball section's activity will drop too when Super will end, which fortunately shouldn't happen soon (I'd still give the show few years at least)

The only very popular anime that is still going to last for many other years is One Piece, but I doubt people would like to turn this place into an OP forum.... the OL itself isn't even that active anymore


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 19, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Considering Tazmo hasn't been around for years now I would say no.



Does that mean that @Mbxx can essentially do whatever he feels like doing, and no one can stop him from doing so?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 19, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Does that mean that @Mbxx can essentially do whatever he feels like doing, and no one can stop him from doing so?



Now you are with the program.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kishido (Aug 19, 2017)

So you don't want to use Naruto cuz it isn't drawing people in anymore but you won't DB or let me say OP either cuz you want some neutral domain...

But it won't work... The casual fan will mostly search for specific franchise forums like One Piece forum or DragonBall forum.

OP already as Arlong Park and Oro Jackson... So I doubt people will come in here
DB has... The shithole Kanzenshuu... So here is the chance to become a bigger forum for people searching for DB talking. And with the success for TOEI and Bandai I doubt they will end DB for over a decade like after GT

NO ONE WILL SEARCH for some neutral forum.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 19, 2017)

Kishido said:


> So you don't want to use Naruto cuz it isn't drawing people in anymore but you won't DB or let me say OP either cuz you want some neutral domain...
> 
> But it won't work... The casual fan will mostly search for specific franchise forums like One Piece forum or DragonBall forum.
> 
> ...



Doing good in google and getting searches is just a side hustle, the real strength to a new domain is that we can more effectively advertise ourselves.


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 19, 2017)

Oro Jackson is possibly even larger than Arlong Park and the largest OP community in the Web. It has about 50% of current NF activity and looks like it's gonna even improve that

Dragonball series have no cool XenForo forums that can match that so far. 

It's ironic how NF has still such an amount of internet traffic even though Naruto ended since years. So much potential.. not even MAL has ever been this large when considering the Naruto fanbase


----------



## Kishido (Aug 19, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Doing good in google and getting searches is just a side hustle, the real strength to a new domain is that we can more effectively advertise ourselves.



That's wrong... Google is mostly the biggest source to draw people in because the first step this people will do is searching about a talking platform about their favourite franchise... And the current biggest draws are OP and DB and in JP Gundam. No one searches simply "manga forum" knowing the search results will be jack shit.

And how do you want to advertise yourself? 

"We are a forum for every manga/anime even if you don't care about 90 % of it? 

Do not get me wrong... We cann still have all the sections for the other mangas/animes but you have to think about how to draw people in with a NAME... And nakama forums or something else won't cuz the casual teen do nto even fucking know what it means.

So again... I'm not talking about DB cuz I'm a fanatic... But also as member of NF since 2007.

The DB name alone would bring more people in compared tp currently with Naruto ro the alt link hero acadamia... But not only that DB even if Super will end is a franchise who survived decades after having ended and still is a name everyone knows about.

So even if it will end until this time you can built around the other sections like NF has done with Ohara Library and the Bleach one.

In compact... Giving the forum a neutral name wouldn't do much... Even more like for OP there are other big forums around... Same goes for reddit and god knows what the fuck else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toby (Aug 19, 2017)

So the NF brand needs to stay 

How about

NastyFarts.com

I have other suggestions


----------



## Kishido (Aug 19, 2017)

NastyFreeza


----------



## RBL (Aug 19, 2017)

Can i become the owner of the new forum?

also, i propose the forum to be named - Gohanforums.com -

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 19, 2017)

Toby said:


> So the NF brand needs to stay
> 
> How about
> 
> ...


Nubilefemales.com

can you imagine the traffic that'd bring

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silicon Cape (Aug 20, 2017)

Excellent idea, everyone.


----------



## Atlas (Aug 20, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Nubilefemales.com
> 
> can you imagine the traffic that'd bring



I second this motion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 20, 2017)

the new domain seems to be loading faster


or maybe its just my FF55 with 4 contest proceses enabled


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 20, 2017)

No it loads faster.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 20, 2017)

Weiss said:


> the new domain seems to be loading faster
> 
> 
> or maybe its just my FF55 with 4 contest proceses enabled


Imagine how fast hitforums domain would load. Timeskip for the win

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 21, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Now you are with the program.



I do not like that idea, at all; is it possible that this forum could hold an election for a new administrator?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## baconbits (Aug 21, 2017)

DDJ, you never cease to amuse.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not like that idea, at all; is it possible that this forum could hold an election for a new administrator?



Lets impeach Mbxx!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 21, 2017)

baconbits said:


> DDJ, you never cease to amuse.


I mean it's par for the course. 

now stop with this off topic post before aphrodite deletes it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2017)

thekonohascandal.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kishido (Aug 23, 2017)

NingenForums


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 26, 2017)

@Reznor is a high-ranking member of this forum, is he not? Does he have the authority to counteract @Mbxx?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 26, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Reznor is a high-ranking member of this forum, is he not? Does he have the authority to counteract @Mbxx?



The hierarchy is like 

Tazmo > mbxx whims > mbxx > everyone else

No one else here has any actual authority, mbxx runs the servers so he has final say on everything.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Reznor (Aug 26, 2017)

I do outrank Xiammes though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 26, 2017)

@DemonDragonJ , leave it. You won't get anything done about the i*c*st filter here. If you want to talk of it, please, PM Mbxx. He is the one who did it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 26, 2017)

Reznor said:


> I do outrank Xiammes though.


So you're Jesse custer, Xiammes is Herr stark and MbXX is humperdoo and tazmo is god?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 26, 2017)

What if we changed the name of this forum to "ShotaconForums" or "LoliconForums?" No one has ever complained about using those words, and we are still allowed to use them, as far as I know.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 26, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What if we changed the name of this forum to "ShotaconForums" or "LoliconForums?" No one has ever complained about using those words, and we are still allowed to use them, as far as I know.


See my previous post

the general consensus among the staff is that it's stupid however the man with all of the power is so narcissistic that he makes me look humble and refuses to admit that he's wrong, or listen to advice from people more intelligent than he is. 

so the rest of the staff can only look on with dismay as Mbxx listens to his own whims rather than what a business man should and acknowledge the feedback from his management team and customer base, because every business and businessman to date is wrong and that's not how you run a successful enterprise


----------



## Bubs (Aug 26, 2017)

John Wick said:


> so the rest of the staff can only look on with dismay as Mbxx listens to his own whims rather than what a business man should and acknowledge the feedback from his management team and customer base, because every business and businessman to date is wrong and that's not how you run a successful enterprise


Kinda makes you wonder why he announced the domain name change this long beforehand.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 26, 2017)

Anime Kitten said:


> Kinda makes you wonder why he announced the domain name change this long beforehand.



Apparently in the real world this tactic is highly effective when businesses are trying to rebrand their image and attract more users while retaining old ones.


----------



## JFF (Aug 27, 2017)

John Wick said:


> See my previous post
> 
> the general consensus among the staff is that it's stupid however the man with all of the power is so narcissistic that he makes me look humble and refuses to admit that he's wrong, or listen to advice from people more intelligent than he is.
> 
> so the rest of the staff can only look on with dismay as Mbxx listens to his own whims rather than what a business man should and acknowledge the feedback from his management team and customer base, because every business and businessman to date is wrong and that's not how you run a successful enterprise



Yes, I take all the blame. But John .. you know, you cannot solve everything by killing anybody in your way 
And we should get real. Nobody "censors" here. All the insults in my direction are the best prove


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 27, 2017)

oh my word

mbxx is a troll

the answer...was so simple

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## JFF (Aug 27, 2017)

Anime Kitten said:


> Kinda makes you wonder why he announced the domain name change this long beforehand.



Well, because that is a tough, heated and complicated decision for the everybody on the staff. Its all not so easy. Yet, we had to change to .org as first step now, due very good reasons -- anybody in the staff will confirm without going into details.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 27, 2017)

Mbxx said:


> Yes, I take all the blame. But John .. you know cannot solve everything by killing anybody in your way
> And we should get real. Nobody "censors" here. All the insults in my direction are the best prove


When I post a detailed post with genuine advice you can't find a response in you? But a satirical comment warrants you to cry foul?

I may be an arsehole mbxx but it's obvious you're dodging me because you know I'm more than capable to pick apart any rationale you post up to justify your actions.


----------



## JFF (Aug 27, 2017)

Well, as a man of pure will, too --- I am not sure what you mean. The staff discusses more then you can imagine. Not far of 250.000 posts in one forum. Realllllly. But yes, there are people who have to do or decide certain things. Even narcissistic ones as me.

So ask the staff.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 27, 2017)

Mbxx said:


> Well, as a man of pure will, too --- I am not sure what you mean. The staff discusses more then you can imagine. Not far of 250.000 posts in one forum. Realllllly. But yes, there are people who have to do or decide certain things. Even narcissistic ones as me.


And how many times have you either dismissed them and done what you felt like doing because that's what the impression is based on the staffs posts in public.


----------



## JFF (Aug 27, 2017)

John Wick said:


> And how many times have you either dismissed them and done what you felt like doing because that's what the impression is based on the staffs posts in public.



Many people, many opinions. And nobody is perfect. What you expect ?
That is actually the result of the things you point to question. Once again, it is all not so easy.


----------



## John Wick (Aug 27, 2017)

Mbxx said:


> Many people, many opinions. And nobody is perfect. What you expect ?
> That is actually the result of the things you point to question. Once again, it is all not so easy.


Doing what literally every business has done for god knows how long and listening to your staff that have a voice but aren't heard? You forget aprhodites post which went along the lines of we make suggestions and you ignore them.

Now maybe just maybe we can get you to realise withholding information from the people you work with is detrimental to the business. The fact that you actually hinder @Xiammes efforts to highlight what parts of the forum are an asset and would benefit from a bit of attention shows that you're either a liar when you say your actions are in the interests of the forum or are completely clueless or out of pride refuse to ask someone for advice.

I mean if you've actually taken on board that listening to the other members of staff is a good thing then maybe there's hope for you still, and if you're lying then you're utterly shameless.


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 27, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> oh my word
> 
> mbxx is a troll
> 
> the answer...was so simple


Why does mbxx sound a little like jayjay is my question either way


----------



## John Wick (Aug 27, 2017)

WADsworth the Wise said:


> oh my word
> 
> mbxx is a troll
> 
> the answer...was so simple


 

Mbxx is basically the morally bankrupt official being questioned on the news While FB stands around in the background


----------



## JFF (Aug 27, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Mbxx is basically the morally bankrupt official being questioned on the news While FB stands around in the background



I am way worse


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm not fat


----------



## John Wick (Aug 28, 2017)

Mbxx said:


> I am way worse


I'm yet to receive my thank you after you took heed of my wise council.

I'm happy to become emperor palpatine while you're vader.

Unless you're a liar and you didn't take my advice?



Finalbeta said:


> I'm not fat


Slow clap
I'm not surprised you didn't grasp the joke.


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 28, 2017)

I actually did but was being ironic 

Why couldn't you get that


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 29, 2017)

lol rip finalbeta AGAIN

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2017)

So is already settled that it be NastyFreeza or NingenForums

NingenForums is far better than NakamaForums after all

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------

